# GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze



## das_benni (23. September 2014)

Guten Abend,

bauen uns grad nen GFK-Boot mit nem Siebdruckplatten-Unterbau (19mm) auf. Wir sind uns zwecks Bootssitze unschlüssig. Es sollen vorne, hinten und in der Mitte Sitze angebracht werden. Mein ihr es reicht diese einfach mit den Siebdruckplatten zu verschrauben, würdet ihr sie noch gegenkontern oder reicht das überhaupt? Speziell hinten und vorne auf dem Podest !?

Freu mich auf SINNVOLLE Kommentare


----------



## stroker (23. September 2014)

*AW: GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze*

Hallo !

Du weisst schon das GFK Matte an Siebdruckplatte nicht lange hält ?


MfG


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. September 2014)

*AW: GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Du weisst schon das GFK Matte an Siebdruckplatte nicht lange hält ?
> 
> ...



Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen! Da wäre ein Formenbau und Auslaminierung mit weniger Arbeit verbunden! 

Zu der Sitzmontage: Ihr würdet dann aber schon mit dem A**** quasi direkt am Boden sitzen!? Kein Fuß dazwischen? Ansonsten montiert die Sitze so, dass ihr sie im Fall der Fälle einfach abmontieren könnt ohne direkt das Boot auseinanderschneiden zu müssen.

Gruß


----------



## das_benni (23. September 2014)

*AW: GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze*

Nu is schon zu spät – das muss nu wohl so bleiben.

Zu den Sitzen, es war schon geplant, dass die Sitze mit Fuß montiert werden. Es geht eben darum, dass die Stühle/Füße ordentlich befestigt sind und von den Hebelkräften nicht rausgerissen werden.


----------



## magut (24. September 2014)

*AW: GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze*

Ich würde noch Sicherheitsgurte verwenden.
schmales Boot - hoher Sitz- Welle- schwimmender Angler---
Lg
Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. September 2014)

*AW: GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze*



das_benni schrieb:


> Nu is schon zu spät – das muss nu wohl so bleiben.
> 
> Zu den Sitzen, es war schon geplant, dass die Sitze mit Fuß montiert werden. Es geht eben darum, dass die Stühle/Füße ordentlich befestigt sind und von den Hebelkräften nicht rausgerissen werden.



edelstahlplatte gegenmontieren


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. September 2014)

*AW: GFK-Boot: Aufbau / Frage Bootssitze*



das_benni schrieb:


> Es geht eben darum, dass die Stühle/Füße ordentlich befestigt sind und von den Hebelkräften nicht rausgerissen werden.



Und da gibt es eigentlich nur einen Weg: die Siebdruckplatte durchbohren, unten eine Konterplatte aufsetzen und den Fuß mit Edelstahlschrauben und Sikaflex festschrauben.

Nix Silikon, nix verzinkte (Spax)schrauben.


----------

